# Anyone ever use this lab? [Pic]



## LaPolilla (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone ever use this lab?


----------



## Jada (Sep 25, 2018)

No.. but at least it's American


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 25, 2018)

what lab is it? probably never heard of it but hard to tell by just a label with no lab name


----------



## ImLowkiiBrah (Sep 26, 2018)

Bath tub gear.


----------



## LaPolilla (Sep 26, 2018)

ImLowkiiBrah said:


> Bath tub gear.



Are you just saying that or do you have experience..?


----------



## LaPolilla (Sep 26, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> what lab is it? probably never heard of it but hard to tell by just a label with no lab name



Not sure of the name, its a connect of a friend


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 26, 2018)

Some guys homebrew .. hopefully it’s good and sanitary ... only one way to find out for sure.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2018)

“Keep out of reach of children”


----------



## Maijah (Sep 26, 2018)

Pin it and get bloods


----------



## Maijah (Sep 26, 2018)

Pin it and get bloods done


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 27, 2018)

If its MADE IN THE USA it should come without any tariffs.....I would stock up


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2018)

JonTheAtheist said:


> Maybe good, maybe not.



Can you please stop bumping all these threads? If you have something worthwhile then post.


----------



## Awesome-o 6000 (Nov 9, 2018)

LaPolilla said:


> Anyone ever use this lab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got ahold of this stuff through a friend who orders it. Don’t know much else other than that and the tren I got definitely works.


----------



## Bigthickfkr (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks like a Texas map on the back too.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Nov 12, 2018)

LaPolilla said:


> Anyone ever use this lab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's legit I have that same stuff right now I'm about  to start on. Buddy just ran a cycle with it to and had nothing bad to say about it.  Every  things bigger in Texas including the gains!


----------



## Meathead (Nov 14, 2018)

Running his test now on cruise. Sadly he supposedly recently got popped.


----------



## Aglossian2 (Dec 29, 2018)

I recieved my tren 200 and test e 250 both dragon pharma from xxxxxxx with every purchase going flawless. arrive in time and discreet, gained 30 lbs in 2 months, tren e 400 wk and test e 250 week. Best gear out there and dependable.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 29, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Nice 1st post


----------



## Banthi_usoko (Dec 30, 2018)

I used him on my first cycle. Very professional and turn around time was amazing. So sad he got raided by law enforcement.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2018)

Could be tillacle labs..Heard they are back in the game


----------



## RussianAnimal (Dec 31, 2018)

ImLowkiiBrah said:


> Bath tub gear.



Nothing but the best for us:32 (18):


----------

